# co2 and the flowering stage



## tallslim (Jun 22, 2005)

does co2 enrichment help to encourge better bud development during the flowering stage.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ihave Never Used It But My Bro Has. It Helps The Plant Flourish Overall. Temps Above 90 Is When It Would Be The Most Benificial. I Dont Remember All The Details, But Its Something Like That.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, it will help.  Use any type of co2 enrichment you can.  It will make your buds fatter.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 22, 2005)

CO2 augmentation means fatester growth in veg.
It should not be used during lights off and has no effect on bud size. After week 3 of flowering it does no good.

You need a tank, a regulator, an emitter, fans and timers in a sealed growspace.
To utilize efficently, an atmospheric ppm meter is needed,  These cost $500.00.
For the average home grower, excellent ventilation (which you'll need anyway if you use CO2 aumentation) is much more cost effective ($30 for a couple of fans) than CO2 augmentation ($1,000.00).


----------



## tallslim (Jun 22, 2005)

well who's right Weeddog says yes it will make the buds bigger and GanjaGuru says it's only good during the vegitative stage.  Do you guys want to dispute this. but i do have a good 20 gallon tank and regulator.  right now their are in their vegging stage and their growing super fast.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 23, 2005)

DoobieBro1 said:
			
		

> Ihave Never Used It But My Bro Has. It Helps The Plant Flourish Overall. Temps Above 90 Is When It Would Be The Most Benificial. I Dont Remember All The Details, But Its Something Like That.


 
The ideal temp without CO2 enrichment is 70--80F, with extra CO2 it's 80--90F.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2005)

All I know is that the only time i had really small buds at harvest was the one time I left out the jug of sugar water and yeast.  I also only add the jug at flowering.  All my plants were clones from the same strains, so it wasnt generic.  From my experience so far,  I'll for sure keep some form of co2 during flower.  I think GG is right on the times needed and temps, but there is no way you can convince me that it doesnt affect bud size.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 23, 2005)

Well if you can't be convinced by facts, I can't help you.
Did you have a way to monitor the CO2 ppm?  Was it administered ABOVE the plants (since CO2 is heavier than air)?  Did you have an air-tight growrrom to allow the CO2 to build up to the proper levels?  Did you stop CO2 augmentation during lights off?  If the answer to any of those Q's was no, CO2 wasn't helping.
I've grown pot with a $1,000.00 CO2 set-up.  It will gives you buds EARLIER than excellent ventilation, due to the fact that the plant grows faster IN VEG with extra CO2.
But when the buds are finished, they will be the same size.

BTW, the time you had small buds--were you providing flo-thro ventilation?  I'm not talking about an open closet door, I'm talking about powered exhaust and intake, constant fresh air?

Ever seen the huge buds grown outside?  About the size of your lower leg?
Grown outside, WITHOUT CO2 augmentation, just fresh air.


----------

